
Diskless replication: a few design notes - jessaustin
http://antirez.com/news/81
======
wcarss
His solution to the EOF problem is ... disturbingly satisfying.

In the worst case imaginable (it's almost unimaginable) the transfer would
just appear to be hanging right at the end and the user should try again.

~~~
lmz
It is somewhat similar to the "boundary" used in MIME's multipart content-
types.

------
pionar
Man, I love reading antirez's posts. Such eloquent writing.

~~~
temuze
Then you'll love his code. Redis has some of the nicest C code I've ever seen:

[https://github.com/antirez/redis](https://github.com/antirez/redis)

